# Child slingshot



## bnolsen (Jun 27, 2016)

My son is turning 6 this August.

I was wondering what would be a good slingshot for him to use that can also grow with him. He's got older sisters too...


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I say the scout is so universal that you can put light bands on it for a kid, and the grips are nice but you might want to put a little foam tape around the pinch areas.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

MakeSlingshots said:


> I say the scout is so universal that you can put light bands on it for a kid, and the grips are nice but you might want to put a little foam tape around the pinch areas.


There is no doubt that the Scout is a fantastic frame. As for it being suitable for a 6y olds hand, it would be too big.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

brucered said:


> MakeSlingshots said:
> 
> 
> > I say the scout is so universal that you can put light bands on it for a kid, and the grips are nice but you might want to put a little foam tape around the pinch areas.
> ...


Yah thats true... Hey try A+ slingshots they make 3 different sizes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My Dad and I made my first one. I have never forgotten. A great time for father and son.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

One of my friends has their 3 year old daughter using a scout with a super light bandset. Whichever frame you choose, I would be inclined to give him something he can hammer grip, because that seems to be how most kids naturally hold the slingshot, and it also keeps their fingers away from the forks in case of a fork hit.
Metro Grade Goods Three Trick Pony (it is a scaled down mule) would be the other frame I would consider as well.


----------



## bnolsen (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. A scout frame would probably be best choice, I'll see how i holds for him when I get one.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

My daughter is 5 and she has a small Hydra from Metro. I've banded it up for BBs. She might not be representative of other kid shooters as she wanted a "side shooter" (her words). Aside from size, look for a hammer grip OTT with decent fork gap and distance between the fork and the top of the hand. One think I think would be cool is if you got a full size frame for you and a matching small size frame for her.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My daughter really liked Dankung's "snail"...


----------

